# Can anyone help rehome this hamster? Loughton, Essex



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

female hamster and 6 babies plus cage Small Furries for Sale loughton Essex

I can't help unfortunately but thought I'd post in case one of you lovely people can. She has week old babies too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone can get from Loughton to Harlow or surrounding I might be able to.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually just google mapped it...it's pretty close to my OH....will ask him


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bah the b**** wants £40 for them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She has two more up for sale too


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Bah the b**** wants £40 for them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She has two more up for sale too


  What an idiot :nonod:


----------



## LozzaUK (Dec 13, 2009)

Gah, theiving cow


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

wtf?? 40 quid, to what, buy more animals breed then sell them on? :nonod: 
disgraceful!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tell her that is rediculas as the mother will probably end up culling the poor poor pups if moved so young any way


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I told her I would offer a small amount for cage as I wouldn't want her being moved...but she has not replied. Bah.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Gah the damn cheek of some people


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

oh my word! =/


----------



## Pomegranate (Nov 15, 2009)

£40?! Oh come on. 

*facepalm*


----------

